
What exactly are recruiters looking for in a screen? - cowabungabruce
I have only gotten past about 2&#x2F;3rds of the standard half hour phone screens by recruiters. They have usually been around the same format:<p>-Describe your past roles.
-Why here? Why this role?
-Any questions for me? (Which is always a bit tough because the recruiter is not on the team I apply for)<p>I have usually given the same exact answers everytime with about 2&#x2F;3 pass rate. When I get rejected at this step, I have never ever gotten specifics when I ask why. So my question to the HN community is: What are recruiters looking for in non-technical intro screens? Is it simply different from company to company and I have had bad luck? Are they looking for specific buzzwords related to the role? Are there general principles that I can apply to improve?
======
liquidcool
It's important to note that in most cases, it's not the recruiter rejecting
you, but the hiring manager. The recruiter collects some info, and passes you
on to the hiring manager with their notes. The manager will decide who - out
of everyone who has applied or been actively recruited - to interview. So most
likely it's your resume and your competition that will keep you from getting
interviewed. Your job is essentially to help the recruiter sell you to the
hiring manager by pointing out how relevant your background is, because they
really can't tell. And yes, it does vary quite a bit from company to company.

The other thing that will get you an interview? Letting them know about other
companies you're interviewing with and offers on the table.

